# Dedi Server, ein Projekt, eine IP, ISPConfig 3 sinnvoll?



## AndreasT (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Frage unter "Allgemein" oder "Installation und Konfiguration" besser aufgehoben ist.

Ich habe bisher nur Erfahrungen mit ISPConfig 2, das aber mangels automatischen Update nicht aktualisiert wurde.

Nun habe ich einen neuen dedizierten Server (Debian 7.1) mit einer IPv4 für ein komplett separates Projekt. Es ist nicht geplant weitere Kunden dort anzulegen.

Meine Frage: Macht es Sinn bei solch einem ein-Kunden/eine-IP-Server ISPConfig 3 zu installieren? Oder: Habe ich dadurch einen Vorteil falls ich später den Server upgraden sollte?

Die Alternative wäre einfach MySQL und Apache selbst aufzuspielen da keine künftigen Konfigurationen nötig sind. Perfekt wäre natürlich eine virtualisierte Lösung (VMware/ESXi) damit ich später das Projekt einfach auf einen neuen Server verschieben kann, aber mit einer IP komme ich da nicht weit.

Ich bin für alle Ideen und Tips dankbar.

  AndreasT


----------



## magenbrot (27. Juni 2013)

Zitat von AndreasT:


> Die Alternative wäre einfach MySQL und Apache selbst aufzuspielen da keine künftigen Konfigurationen nötig sind.


ISPConfig ist eine Software zur Serververwaltung, z.B. Shared Webhosting.

Wenn du deinen Server nur einmal aufsetzt und sich dann etwa bei Apache und Postfix nichts mehr an der Konfiguration ändert, brauchst du eigentlich kein ISPConfig dafür.


----------



## logifech (27. Juni 2013)

Ich habe damals auch für einen Server und meien Private website ISPConfig3 Installiert. Für mansch eienn ist es evtl. übertrieben aber es hat trotzdem gut Funktioniert etc.


----------



## magenbrot (27. Juni 2013)

Zitat von logifech:


> Ich habe damals auch für einen Server und meien Private website ISPConfig3 Installiert. Für mansch eienn ist es evtl. übertrieben aber es hat trotzdem gut Funktioniert etc.


dann musst du nur Software pflegen und updaten, die eigentlich nicht genutzt wird. KIPAS Methode: keep it plain and simple


----------



## logifech (27. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß... aber das ist ja lange her jetzt hab ich ja nen Server Cluste rund keinen einzelnen mehr mit mehren Webs/Kunden drauf


----------



## AndreasT (27. Juni 2013)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Als weiterer Vorteil fällt mir moch ein, dass ich später doch andere Kunden im Shared-Hosting auf derselben IP laufen lassen könnte (falls das eine aktuelle Projekt auf einen neuen Server umzieht).

Wobei dann gibt es wahrscheinlich schon Debian 10 und ISPConfig 4


----------



## Till (27. Juni 2013)

Es hängt davon ab wie Du Dein Webseiten setup machen willst. Falls Du ein sicheres setup mit eigenem User für die Webseite, php-fpm oder fastcgi, FTP accounz ezc. aufsetzen willst dann wird es mit ISPConfig wahrscheinlich deutlich schneller und einfacher gehen. Denn alle Konfigurationen für Dienste, User, FPM pool Dateien etc. manuell anzulegen ist einiges an Arbeit. Und Wenn Du von der Webseite später neue Versionen testest dann ist es oft nötig noch eine Testversion unter einer Subdomain anzulegen und schon hat man 2 Webseiten.


----------



## AndreasT (27. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, eine Testversion auf einer Subdomain macht natürlich Sinn. Doch, ich glaube ich starte mit ISPConfig 3, dann komme ich auch etwas besser rein.

Ich habe noch einige Server mit mehreren Domains auf ISPConfig 2 laufen. Diese kann ich dann manuell nach und nach umstellen, sobald ich im 3er fit bin.


----------

